# Just received a sample Kigtropin



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, i have been snooping about for a while now looking for real kigs, I found a source who sent me 1 vial as a tester from Latvia, the vial looks good but only thing I noticed is the lid has (flip off) engraved instead of Kigtropin, has onyone came across this type? I'm thinking it's a lot of hassle for someone to send a vial and water and barrel from Latvia for me to test,for it to be fake. Any views?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Its not an IP Kig is it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Throw it in the bin.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

No offence (Cue offence) but if you are having to buy hgh from Latvia then you will probably be getting ripped off as well....


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Just strange why he says test it and if u like u buy, I have a certificate e mailed to me from lab to saying it's been 100 percent tested


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Its not an IP Kig is it?


What's that mate?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

haza said:


> Just strange why he says test it and if u like u buy, I have a certificate e mailed to me from lab to saying it's been 100 percent tested


Maybe he sends you a genuine vial, test results are good, you stump up £££'s and he sends you a postcard from his holiday in maritius :lol:


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Maybe he sends you a genuine vial, test results are good, you stump up £££'s and he sends you a postcard from his holiday in maritius :lol:


Yeah maybe, i will get back to u guys after I put my order in and tried him, a friend has received his and a certificate of ligitment for the same batch so will tell u what the crack is, i can e mail the certificate if u want as I can't upload pics


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

tbh i would prefer to get kigs with flip top like you describe rather than the with the imprinted kigtropin lids, cos if they are copies there's probably more chance of them being half decent than the real thing(if that makes any sense) lol

how are you going to test it? blood test?


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Look the vial, mix it with steril water and taste; when is good GH has to taste bitter like medicine ,not sweet or anything. When you inject whole at one time you have to feel hungry without minutes if legit kigs...


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

goonerton said:


> tbh i would prefer to get kigs with flip top like you describe rather than the with the imprinted kigtropin lids, cos if they are copies there's probably more chance of them being half decent than the real thing(if that makes any sense) lol
> 
> how are you going to test it? blood test?


Yeah mate I'm getting tested should be next week, i will let u no the results, plus a friend is is in for bloods Monday so see what happens


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> tbh i would prefer to get kigs with flip top like you describe rather than the with the imprinted kigtropin lids, cos if they are copies there's probably more chance of them being half decent than the real thing(if that makes any sense) lol
> 
> how are you going to test it? blood test?


Would you honestly risk your own money on this stuff mate ?

Genuine question.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Conscript said:


> No offence (Cue offence) but if you are having to buy hgh from Latvia then you will probably be getting ripped off as well....


not taking offence lol, but not sure thats true tbh, on a few occasions i've had things come from obscure eastern european countries as well as turkey when i've ordered from US looking sites. I think some of these outfits tend to run operations from these countries as steroid laws/enforcement are lax.

don't think the fact that package was sent from latvia would mean anything bad.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> Would you honestly risk your own money on this stuff mate ?
> 
> Genuine question.


In a word "no" lol

but if they sent me a vial a test and it blood tested ok, i may consider....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> In a word "no" lol
> 
> but if they sent me a vial a test and it blood tested ok, i may consider....


But my fear would be the test one was a good one, part with my dosh and get sent baking powder for the rest.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wouldn't use kigs if a whole box was GIVEN to me!


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

haza said:


> Yeah mate I'm getting tested should be next week, i will let u no the results, plus a friend is is in for bloods Monday so see what happens





Milky said:


> Would you honestly risk your own money on this stuff mate ?
> 
> Genuine question.


Well you have the same chance as getting scammed in uk as much as anywhere, but to your question yes i am going to go for it, like I said a friend received his with certificate same batch as mine, who will be getting bloods done very soon, i will keep you informed


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

goonerton said:


> not taking offence lol, but not sure thats true tbh, on a few occasions i've had things come from obscure eastern european countries as well as turkey when i've ordered from US looking sites. I think some of these outfits tend to run operations from these countries as steroid laws/enforcement are lax.
> 
> don't think the fact that package was sent from latvia would mean anything bad.


Well if you can't find a fair, trustworthy and reliable source in the UK, then you do what you have to mate.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Well if you can't find a fair, trustworthy and reliable source in the UK, then you do what you have to mate.


Got plenty sources in uk mate, but everyone is getting stung on kigs just read about.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Wouldn't use kigs if a whole box was GIVEN to me!


I would if they were gtg


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

haza said:


> Got plenty sources in uk mate, but everyone is getting stung on kigs just read about.


Get Hyges then, if not get pharma....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

haza said:


> Well you have the same chance as getting scammed in uk as much as anywhere, but to your question yes i am going to go for it, like I said a friend received his with certificate same batch as mine, who will be getting bloods done very soon, i will keep you informed


Not a case of being scammed mate more a case of heard very very few good reports on Kigs AND l personally have done in quite a few hundred quid in on the sh*te.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not a case of being scammed mate more a case of heard very very few good reports on Kigs AND l personally have done in quite a few hundred quid in on the sh*te.


Yeah mate i was reading your threads about getting stung on them, horrible when it happens, anyway like I said I will let u no how I get on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

haza said:


> Yeah mate i was reading your threads about getting stung on them, horrible when it happens, anyway like I said I will let u no how I get on


Genuinely wish you luck mate.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Get Hyges then, if not get pharma....


Would if I was loaded


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

puit a pic of the vial up


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Genuinely wish you luck mate.


Thanks milky mate


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Well if you can't find a fair, trustworthy and reliable source in the UK, then you do what you have to mate.


i have plenty of UK sources , just certain items at certain times i have been able to get cheaper from overseas, i always put in a fair amount of leg work before ordering.

I have been fortunate in that apart from the **** kigs, everything i have ordered from abroad has been OK, and even with the kigs i managed to get some compensation...

the thing is with steroids its really pretty easy not to get ripped off ordering from abroad if you do you homework. But i think with gh there is so much bunk about, it can be a bit of minefield whether you're getting it in UK or abroad...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

haza said:


> Would if I was loaded


Hyges should be no more than £40 more per 200iu than Kigs, unless you're getting ripped....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

haza said:


> Well you have the same chance as getting scammed in uk as much as anywhere, but to your question yes i am going to go for it, like I said a friend received his with certificate same batch as mine, who will be getting bloods done very soon, i will keep you informed


don't think any certificates coming from a UGL are worth a jot tbh, but if your friend has already received an order from them and his bloods are good, then might be worth a shot, just don't order till you see the results of his blood test.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

goonerton said:


> i have plenty of UK sources , just certain items at certain times i have been able to get cheaper from overseas, i always put in a fair amount of leg work before ordering.
> 
> I have been fortunate in that apart from the **** kigs, everything i have ordered from abroad has been OK, and even with the kigs i managed to get some compensation...
> 
> the thing is with steroids its really pretty easy not to get ripped off ordering from abroad if you do you homework. But i think with gh there is so much bunk about, it can be a bit of minefield whether you're getting it in UK or abroad...


I have not ordered aas/hgh from a site in a few years now, way too pricey, and too high risk imo


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Conscript said:


> I have not ordered aas/hgh from a site in a few years now, way too pricey, and too high risk imo


well i've only had one blip from o/seas orders in more than a dozen orders. for AAS for last few years been brewing my own, so only really order powders now, always very reliable though.

And with GH i very much doubt any domestic supplier will compete with prices when you buy at source(which is obviously not UK) and once you learn what you're doing its not difficult to find a reliable source in the country of manufacture, only problem now with the law change you have to worry about things being intercepted...but most of the decent sources offer a free re ship.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Hyges should be no more than £40 more per 200iu than Kigs, unless you're getting ripped....


Yeah add all the £40 up on top of 30 boxes and that's another £1000, i don't no were u work mate but i certainly can't afford that.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I have not ordered aas/hgh from a site in a few years now, way too pricey, and too high risk imo


IMO i find buying aas online easy and not to pricey,i have a source round the corner from me who i can get gear off, but i find it easier and more option online, plus price is good to online


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

haza said:


> IMO i find buying aas online easy and not to pricey,i have a source round the corner from me who i can get gear off, but i find it easier and more option online, plus price is good to online


I have to disagree there mate , I think prices online are absolutely shocking some are twice the price than I pay and then there's delivery to pay on top aswell if your mates prices are the same as the online prices , he's blatantly having your pants down!


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> I have to disagree there mate , I think prices online are absolutely shocking some are twice the price than I pay and then there's delivery to pay on top aswell if your mates prices are the same as the online prices , he's blatantly having your pants down!


Nah i got a good few online sources uk based with no shipping costs anything over £5gbp, excellent quality pharma, plus a wide range of gear ie ugl, but if bobby down the road has what I want I will go there, there is not much difference in price on bobby down the roads gear than online, and no I'm not getting shafted I no what I should be paying, it's a case of who u use online in which i no very well so the jobs a goodun.


----------

